# How to make my website visible in google search?



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Hi,How you guys make your website visible in google besides paying for ad-words?
Do I have to click on it all the time?
And what about making it visible when somebody searches "kids shirts" for example or similar words
Racently i found post"What's the best place to register for a domain name? " where one guy said:"When I do a goolge search for my products over one million hits come back with my site ranked first on the list.
Please note I do not pay to be ranked number one and it's only though hard work that you get there."
Anybody knows what he meant saying "hard work" I'm new in this stuff so will appreciate your answer.Thanks.


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

"Search engine optimization (SEO also search optimization) is the process of editing and organizing the content on a webpage or across a website to increase its potential relevance to specific keywords on specific search engines and importantly ensuring that external links to the site are correctly titled and in abundance. This is done with the aim of achieving a higher organic search listing and thus increasing the volume of targeted traffic from search engines." (from wiki) 

One of the things you have to make sure is that bots spiders and other things that index your site can index your site. Bot (and others) base rank By quality links. 

Basically you need to make sure the information is in your site for the bots (and others to find)


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

And to the "hard work" yeah, its hard because Target to Me sells tee-shirts online. We all want that #1 spot you might be able to get it up there for a while and then fall down ten pages because 100 new tee shirt sites just got indexed. Also there are a lot of people that will pay top dollar to get to the top and stay there.


----------



## reflectyourpower (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been working on Search Engine Optimization for the past few months and found there is a wealth of "free" resources on the web where you can learn what to do with your site. Check out Hubspot.com. They have a bunch of free webinars that are really great! We made there suggested changes for Transformation Tees and are seeing daily improvements in our ranking. Also, sign-up for Google Analytics (also free) which is an amazing tool that gives you so much information about your site, key words, who is visiting etc. This is an unbelievable resource.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

also bear in mind that if you google 'printed t shirts' you will get over 1,800,000 hits... I just don't depend on search engine driving customers to me...


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Do you guys pay for google adwords?


----------



## anonimol (May 7, 2008)

Charles-what else do you depend on?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

anonimol said:


> Hi,How you guys make your website visible in google besides paying for ad-words?
> Do I have to click on it all the time?
> And what about making it visible when somebody searches "kids shirts" for example or similar words
> Racently i found post"What's the best place to register for a domain name? " where one guy said:"When I do a goolge search for my products over one million hits come back with my site ranked first on the list.
> ...


You can find some great tips on how to increase your visibility in search engines right here on this site. Just check here: seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Right in the FAQ for this section there is a link to a Google page that explains it in detail: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p206292-post4.html

If you decide to use adwords, just remember it's not as easy as just bid for keywords and get clicks. Just like anything, there is a lot of work, trial and error, research, testing that goes into using it successfully. Just start researching adwords here (using the search) and you'll find all kinds of topics and tips on it:

adwords related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Look at this info from Google

Google Business Solutions


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

check out the links on SEO at this site
Web Developer's Field Guide - Your Ultimate Resource

let me also explain this in the simplest terms.

Google searches for the amount of times you use a keyword in a document.
It ranks all the sites by this and also uses page rank to determine who shows up first when someone searches for that specific keyword in google
You increase your page rank by having quality links to your site. The higher the page rank of the website linking to you the more your page rank will rise. You can get plugins to see what your page rank is.

Have fun.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

1.Write quality, content-rich pages that focus on a specific key word phrase that potential customers search for
2.Have meta and H tags support this keyword phrase
3.Have file names support this key word phrase
4.Treat every page as a unique landing page
5.Carefully write page content so that you include searchable key words in addition to the words in your primary keyword phrase
6.Generate quality backlinks
7.Update frequently with quality content
8.Maintain a support blog linked to site
9.Submit site to quality directories
10.Sign-up for Google Analytics
11.Use Google web master tools (i Google)
12.Guest blog
13.Submit articles
14.Participate in social media groups


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

To break down that problem to one sentence:

Get links to your website.

I work in this field since some years now and you can get there, but it involves a lot of work.
there is one book i would recomment every beginner to seo:

Learn. Rank. Dominate. : SEO Book.com

it costs 100 bucks, and all the info you can find somewhere else in the web. but it might take you a few month to find all the tips and tricks in this book, specially about linkbuilding. i think it's worth every penny. worked fine for me.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

The whole "get links" thing comes down to one thing.. making a good website. If you make a relevant website then people will link to it. Getting random links and exchanging links is overrated and not something you should waste your efforts on. 

In answer to the OP; in the early stages you should concentrate on building your website, building your content - Jennifer lists some great points, I would follow those and in pretty much that same order.


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

random links and exchanges still work very well. that's the problem you have to deal with. at the end it's not enough to do a great website. cause crap with a lot of links still ranks better than your website.

you could as well forget about seo and promote your website in a more social way. i think i would go that route with a new project.


----------



## bumper (Sep 29, 2010)

Im also new to websites and google. My question is will your website be added to google automatically or do you have to register it with google??


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You don't need to submit your site to the major search engines. Google, Yahoo and Bing will find you through links. The best way to be "found" quickly is to include a few links to well-ranked sites. These sites should be related to your content in some way. Search engine bots move from link to link rather than from site to site when crawling the web. Also create a site that has clear navigation where every page is easily found through links. If you have pages that are buried by a few clicks (not easily accesible from your index page) then the bots won't crawl that page very often so they won't find newly published content (material you've recently uploaded) as quickly. Conversely, don't include too many outbound links (links to other sites) or your site will be viewed as a link farm and that will have an adverse affect. One of the most important things to understand about building a site is that it takes time. Not just your time but time for people to link to you and your rankings to build. I don't know what the current average initial find times are but Yahoo was 1-2 days and Google up to two months. While waiting to be ranked, time is well-spent optimizing every page of your site so that when you are ranked you receive good rankings.


----------



## bumper (Sep 29, 2010)

SunEmbroidery said:


> You don't need to submit your site to the major search engines. Google, Yahoo and Bing will find you through links. The best way to be "found" quickly is to include a few links to well-ranked sites. These sites should be related to your content in some way. Search engine bots move from link to link rather than from site to site when crawling the web. Also create a site that has clear navigation where every page is easily found through links. If you have pages that are buried by a few clicks (not easily accesible from your index page) then the bots won't crawl that page very often so they won't find newly published content (material you've recently uploaded) as quickly. Conversely, don't include too many outbound links (links to other sites) or your site will be viewed as a link farm and that will have an adverse affect. One of the most important things to understand about building a site is that it takes time. Not just your time but time for people to link to you and your rankings to build. I don't know what the current average initial find times are but Yahoo was 1-2 days and Google up to two months. While waiting to be ranked, time is well-spent optimizing every page of your site so that when you are ranked you receive good rankings.


Awesome. Thanks heaps for that. Will keep this in mind when getting my content sorted.


----------



## tyzfknit (Oct 3, 2010)

I think content and external links are very important for your site.


----------

